# Razer Deathadder chroma leuchtet durchgehen



## Feloxx (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Meine Maus leuchtet durchgehen auch wenn der pc aus ist, woran mag das liegen ?
Die Maus ist 4 Tage alt und die ersten 2 Tage hat sich die Beleuchtung aauch abgeschaltet. 

Danke


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2016)

Dein Mainboard versorgt  über usb3.0 nach abgeschaltet den angeschlossenen Sachen. Wenn ich meine tastatur/maus antippe gehts da auch los. Musst um bios abstellen.


----------



## Feloxx (11. Februar 2016)

Ok, danke.
Aber warum hat es die ersten 2 Tage funktioniert ?


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2016)

bios update? Oder einfach "Glück" weil du da nicht nach dem letzten Moment die maus entsprechenden berührt/bedient hast


----------



## Feloxx (11. Februar 2016)

Ein Update habe ich nicht gemacht also wohl eher das 2te .
Danke


----------

